# Canadian equivalent to ISA



## mum2three (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can tell me if there is a Canadian version of the English ISA? We are trying to put together an emergency fund and most of the 'High' Interest Accounts available are offering pitiful rates. 

Thanks


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

mum2three said:


> Hi, I wonder if anyone can tell me if there is a Canadian version of the English ISA? We are trying to put together an emergency fund and most of the 'High' Interest Accounts available are offering pitiful rates.
> 
> Thanks


Tax Free Savings Account (TFSA)


----------



## mum2three (Oct 16, 2011)

well, that was straight forward! Thanks


----------

